# Paintball to cga 320 in gta or Canada?



## bedpan

Anyone know where to find a paintball tank to standard cga 320 adapter in the gta area? I can find them in the us and on eBay but would rather buy local.

Here is what I am looking for
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/247245/product.web

For those wondering it allows you to use a standard co2 regulator on a paintball tank. I want to run co2 on my gallon but do not have room for a larger tank.

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## coldmantis

I'm pretty sure that's just an adapter, you still need to depress the pin somehow on the paintball tank for any co2 to come out.


----------



## bedpan

Part of the reason I would love to see one in person before ordering.. But I believe they are designed to depress the pin when screwed on. Here is a better link

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/regulatorbottleadaptercga320topaintball.aspx



coldmantis said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just an adapter, you still need to depress the pin somehow on the paintball tank for any co2 to come out.


----------



## bedpan

I always hate posting a forum post then finding my own answer a short time later...

http://www.reefconcept.com/catalog/...=2131&osCsid=7fb2c5df3f2acff3034f44db42ca1f17

Anyone know any GTA store selling? Again would love to see it in person first, at least this is in Canada making shipping easier..

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## chakc888

please try this:http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem...m=cse&utm_campaign=nextag&utm_content=AK01190


----------



## bedpan

The Best I can tell they are in California. For some reason Google Canada shows then as a Canadian Website. Maybe hosted here? Or do they have a Canadian Presence that I don't know about?



chakc888 said:


> please try this:http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem...m=cse&utm_campaign=nextag&utm_content=AK01190


----------



## bedpan

Reef Concepts wants $15 for basic shipping.. Gotta be a cheaper closer option.. Anyone? I am still looking to 

Seems like some welding supply stores do sell adapters.. CGA 320 (Standard CO2 Tank) to CGA 580 but not sure if they have the needed nipple, or if any local stores would carry.. 

Search continues..


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

Bro better check Walmart That sell paintball stuff, I saw something like that in Scarborough TC and Kennedy & Finch branch. It says *adaptor*.


----------



## bedpan

Thanks Ganim.. I will try and stop by and have a look

Here is another one
http://shop.aquatouch.com/product_p/arch pb adptr.htm

If anyone has any lines on them 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## bedpan

Stopped by Walmart. Thought I might be on luck. They have an adapter that looks a lot like it. Turns out it is for smaller non refillable tanks to standard paintball. 

Think I will just have to break down and order one. 

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## dp12345

bedpan:

Check this out : Is this what u r looking for?

http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/garage/welding/accessories-components/8095325-argon/co2-adapter

dp


----------



## bedpan

May just work. Should be the right connector. I am guessing though that it will not have the post inside to depress the needle on the paintball tank. Worth a look though. May just be able to rig it up some how. 

Thanks


----------



## Richard A

You can find that fitting in brass at Fluidline they specialize in Low and High pressure brass fittings for Air systems, there are several locations in the GTA and Oakville area.

*http://www.fluidline.ca/*

Good Luck

Richard A


----------



## mrobson

i think what you are looking for in an Smart Parts Dovetail On/Off Adapter i own one of these for my paintball tank it screws onto the end of the tank, it has an on/off control you could use to set flow rate and it feeds to micro line. You can find these things for cheaper especially if you get a used one.

http://www.badlandspaintball.com/search.asp?keyword=smart parts&sortby=0&catid=119

heres a pic of my set up my description is a little confusing


----------



## bedpan

Thanks for the reply guys.. Seems that the options sold at welding and pipe fitting places do not have the needle to depress the valve on the paintball tank. I could probably hack something together but dealing with 800psi I decided it might be more trouble then it is worth..

MRobson... This setup would work, but I would still not be able to connect to a regular CO2 regulator. It would mean yet another adapter.. Getting to complex..

In the end I broke down and ordered a couple from Ebay..

Thanks for the help folks...

Mike


----------



## mrobson

oh yea i totally forgot about the reg lol


----------



## Bebu

Hey, Sorry to resurect this thread, but I did a search before posting, and saw this... *Bedpan* (or anyone else who can help), where did you find this adapter? I'm in the exact situation? I couldn't find this adapter that depresses the pin anywhere on the net, let alone ebay... Did you get it and did it work?

I have the Milwaukee MA957 and Im trying to connect it to a 24 oz paintball tank....


----------

